# differences in FCR 2 - 2006 to 2007 model changes?



## talz13 (May 17, 2007)

Just wondering what changes (if anything besides the paint) were made to the FCR 2 from last year to this year. I'm looking at picking up an '06 on closeout, but I just wanted to know if there were any measurable differences this year?


----------

